# Isida clinic



## Gemmah (May 23, 2011)

Hey everyone
Was just wondering if anyone had any experience of surrogacy using the isida clinic in Ukraine?  A colleague of mine used the clinic for IVF and couldn't speak highly enough of them.  Was therefore wondering if they did surrogacy?
Thanks
Gemma


----------



## pharmchick (Jun 7, 2010)

The last time I contacted Isida they said they don't do surrogacy anymore...


----------



## Nanna1 (Jul 16, 2011)

Isida does surrogacy, but you have to have all documents in order (like for example a medical reason that you can not give birth yourself) and to be from a county, where surrogacy is legal. They also work only with some lowers - I have in mind a department in Kiev.
I would advice to contact their coordinator of foreign patients, Larisa Melnik. My personal view on the clinic is good. All equipment are new and it is much more than just a fertility clinic. It is also a hospital. However, it seems that the doctors are rather young and many of them leave. The director of the IVF department is a good embryologist, which is indeed a comfort. All the best with your choice   

.................please note by now Isida does not do surrogacy - I include this correction in May 2013


----------

